
My Wet and Wild Bitcoin Weekend on Richard Branson's Island Refuge - dcschelt
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/bitcoin-blockchain-summit-with-richard-branson-on-necker-island?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
minsight
"The lemur stared at me for a moment, then turned back to its drink. "

